# Looking for Designer for music project logo



## mili9152 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm releasing a solo album next month and need some help with my logo. I have the basic structure sketched out with vector software:







My music is metal (no vocals) and you can hear raw demos at the following SoundCloud page. I am having it mixed and mastered by Widek Records in Poland so the final product will be better quality!

https://soundcloud.com/mili9152

Ideally, this would be finished over the next couple of weeks. If you are interested and this fits your schedule, please send a link to your portfolio and a quote for your service to [email protected]. Looking forward to hearing back!

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Tang (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't if it matters to you, but it almost looks like a Journey album cover


----------



## mili9152 (Apr 15, 2013)

haha - I've never seen that before! I don't mind though because I think it's different enough


----------



## Natenate9 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just sent you an email dude


----------



## mili9152 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the offers everyone, but I hired Abstract Habitat:






Also, I'm excited to announce that I released my solo album today:
SBB


----------



## Khoi (May 13, 2013)

Lovin the poster and especially the logo, nice job! I'd say money well spent


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 22, 2013)

Looks fantastic man!


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 22, 2013)

He did a good job... Nice!


----------



## mili9152 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! Glad you dig


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (May 27, 2013)

It looks great!


----------

